# Lemond, looking for a picture.



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Lemond fans, I am looking for an old picture published in velonews of Lemond at the Coors Classic, post race in Renault kit, sitting down being interviewed. Total PRO style in shower sandals and cap. Anyone remember this from the archives?


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't know it. This one is cool though.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Had to be from 1981. The other years he was with La Vie Claire. Maybe Velonews has images on archive?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I may be hallucinating, but didn't VeloNews publish a complete CD archive a few years back?

...couldn't find anything on the site...


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I got the 4 disc set GREG LEMOND DVDs-World Cycling Productions, Inc. pretty cool stuff. Includes a very young Phil introducing Paul who was still racing. Also Bobke falling off the back at the WC.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

burgrat said:


> Had to be from 1981. The other years he was with La Vie Claire. Maybe Velonews has images on archive?


nah, he was with Renault thru '84

dunno about the OP's pic, but this facebook group has lots of good oldies

https://www.facebook.com/groups/190414227703046/


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> nah, he was with Renault thru '84


I meant the other times he rode the Coors Classic, he was on La Vie Claire. If he was in a Renault kit, it had to be 1981.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Lemond was the MAN


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome...


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

This site is a treasure trove of pictures of Greg: greglemondfan.com

He is still the man.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Incredible saddle to bar drop in that first picture!
Most guys have trouble getting their back flat, his actually goes downard.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Bee-an-key said:


> Lemond fans, I am looking for an old picture published in velonews of Lemond at the Coors Classic, post race in Renault kit, sitting down being interviewed. Total PRO style in shower sandals and cap. Anyone remember this from the archives?


I remember that pic. Don't know where to find one, though.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Incredible saddle to bar drop in that first picture!
> Most guys have trouble getting their back flat, his actually goes downard.


Not really. Look where the arm rests are, not where the stem is. That's about where mine is relative to the saddle, and my back is rounded when I ride.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

Alaska Mike said:


> Not really. Look where the arm rests are, not where the stem is. That's about where mine is relative to the saddle, and my back is rounded when I ride.


He's talking about the first pic, not the shot of the time trial bike in Paris.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

This pic was posted elsewhere but I like it because he looks like Christian Bale in American Psycho

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6585074705/" title="lenond by KneerunA, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6585074705_fcf8f7e100.jpg" width="335" height="500" alt="lenond"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6585085881/" title="christian-bale-american-psycho11-300x385 by KneerunA, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7172/6585085881_7d6f9838b9.jpg" width="300" height="385" alt="christian-bale-american-psycho11-300x385"></a>


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Keski said:


> Don't know it. This one is cool though.


I can see why he wasn't much at cycling --- skinny legs and thin gluts.


----------

